# New iSTAT "Spectrum" LED Lighting System.



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

iSTAT will shortly be releasing a new LED Lighting system, specifically designed with reptiles in mind.

This is an all in one system unlike other LED lights available currently.

The user will be able to switch from RED, BLUE and DAYLIGHT WHITE at he push of a button.
There will also be 2 other settings; 

Daylight: This simulates the passing over of clouds in the day, the colour change is in the RED - YELLOW part of the spectrum and colour changes are completely random.

Dynamic Daylight: When set into this mode the Lights will start up RED, throughout the day this will change to ORANGE, YELLOW, WHITE,YELLOW,ORANGE and finally RED, the system will then shut down into night viewing mode which is blue light.

We hope that you like the sound of the new iSTAT Spectrum.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds good how much will it cost


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

There will be 3 Standard sizes.

12" (Suitable for vivariums upto 2ft wide) £34.99
24" (Suitable for vivariums upto 3ft wide) £43.99
36" (Suitable for vivariums upto 4ft wide) £49.99


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

They are fairly well priced for what they do when will they be available


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

will you be able too control when they start each of the modes ? as in a timer
how long will they take each of the modes to go from red to white on the "Dynamic Daylight" mode
reason is I would like this to work from the red up to the full white light over 30min and the same on the other way and then i will have a arcadia T5 come on not as much of a shock i hate the lights just coming on 

So sounds good too me if price and above work will deff get one

ok seen price sounds good :2thumb:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you have a link to your website please


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

We dont currently have a website at present.

The Dynamic daylight, is setup to work over a period of hours rather than minutes.
Its aim is to simulate a sunrise and sunset, so it will be in its white phase for (i.e midday) for about 4-6 hours of the day.

This system doesnt have a clock, but it does have an internal timer, so it knows how long an hour is for instance, but its not something a user can access and manipulate.

The whole Sytem is controlled from just 1 button.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> We dont currently have a website at present.
> 
> The Dynamic daylight, is setup to work over a period of hours rather than minutes.
> Its aim is to simulate a sunrise and sunset, so it will be in its white phase for (i.e midday) for about 4-6 hours of the day.
> ...


So dose that mean you are unable to change what time it comes on and can the night light be turned of


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Not with this model no. The sequence starts when you press the button. Its not a fully automatic system. Unfortunatly, for a fully automatic system your looking at a few more pennies.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

so this would work very well with a T5 on a timer coming on on the yellow led for instance having the UV light one then going off ?: victory:: victory:: victory:


will the led's brightness increase over time time so low red up to full red etc 


i had asked a mate if this could be done like this when i found out the exoterra light cycle unit will not work with T5 bulb seems its what i may be after


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

wezza309 said:


> so this would work very well with a T5 on a timer coming on on the yellow led for instance having the UV light one then going off ?: victory:: victory:: victory:


This system isnt designed to work with other light sources, it isnt a fully automatic system so you would manually have to set this off every day.

Its more of a decorative lighting system

I think this dynamic daylight feature might be best left off until the next version, it seems like its going to need to be setup different for each persons needs.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> Not with this model no. The sequence starts when you press the button. Its not a fully automatic system. Unfortunatly, for a fully automatic system your looking at a few more pennies.


So it would be when I presed the button it will come on and when I press the button it will go off could you use it with a timer instead of having to press the button


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry i ment work along side the arcadia light


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

No it wont work like that, and you cant use timers with this setup


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

ok:gasp: will have too go another way with lights :banghead::hmm:


thanks anyway


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

OK it still sounds like a very good product and I would still buy one


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Wezza, i dont want to tell you they can do something that they cant, we are working on a much better setup that will allow users to setup times for lights, fade in, fade out etc, but its not for a little while yet. Also it will be twice the price as it will be bluetooth controlled from your computer.

At the moment im just trying to solve a simple problem for those who want led lights. They seem to be available in 1 colour only so you need to buy 3 of them to get all 3 lights, this is a nice all in one solution to that problem.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> Wezza, i dont want to tell you they can do something that they cant, we are working on a much better setup that will allow users to setup times for lights, fade in, fade out etc, but its not for a little while yet. Also it will be twice the price as it will be bluetooth controlled from your computer.


Now that sounds like one great product just what I have been looking for :lol2:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

ayrton said:


> Now that sounds like one great product just what I have been looking for :lol2:


It may be what you have been looking for but will you pay £80 for it?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> It may be what you have been looking for but will you pay £80 for it?


For a six foot viv would pay that yes:2thumb:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

I was thinking more like 2ft lol

But on a good note, i am potentially able to make these lighting upto 2 metres long.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> I was thinking more like 2ft lol
> 
> But on a good note, i am potentially able to make these lighting upto 2 metres long.


Right :lol2: well its good how long they can be :lol2:


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

I know this led system u have now sounds good and you said its for giving all the leds colours 
I will explain what i was after the leds for. 
Its beardie setup in a 5ft viv with T5 uv so in the morning when the lights come on the T5 is not on bang bright light 1st thing in morning and arcadia can not get the balast too slowly bring the light up so i was after ultra bright leds or different colours to come on over a 1hour then T5 for 10hours then off and then leds to go from 100% to 0% 

That new product you talking about will it only be able to be used with bluetooth ? 
Will it run on its own when set going as in not needing the pc to be on for data and what items would it control ?
I know your in develoment stages but I am building a few things soon and like too plan the things i am going to do and where my cash goes so its just for ideas :mf_dribble:


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

To me this will only be good if it kicks out enough light and can be controlled by timer.
Bluetooth is cool and all of that but not sure how valuable it would be in reality... 

Just my thoughts...

Jon


----------



## organized chaos (Sep 6, 2012)

I think this sounds like a really good product, especially usefull for the likes of leo's and other reps that don't "need" uv lighting but a system that provides them with a more "natural" sense of day and night time. i mean in that when first switched on its not a full-on bright light but gradually increases then dims throughout the day. When will it become available? i am definetly interested !


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree it sounds awesome but only if it was an automatic system which could be set on a timer, I wouldn't want to be pressing the button everyday!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds good but would only buy the blue tooth one if it can be used on a timer


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree, it would be great for amphibians but I would want it to be automatic. If you were away for a few days how would you put the lights on?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

It needs to be timed.
The time needs to be adjustable with on/off times and a real time clock.
Whats the point of having simulated daytime with fade in and out without having adjustable daylight lengths for breeding seasons?

Have you looked at UV leds..?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I agree it sounds awesome but only if it was an automatic system which could be set on a timer, I wouldn't want to be pressing the button everyday!


Surely you could cut the cable where the switch is put a connector block on the a piece of flex going to a plug then bang it in a timer ??


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Would it be possible to control the ramp up and down time.if that's possible I'd buy them for all my vivs


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Surely you could cut the cable where the switch is put a connector block on the a piece of flex going to a plug then bang it in a timer ??


Possibly... Or they could just build it so it works with a timer seeing as that's what everyone appears to want/need.


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

you could use a timer you plug into a socket, set it to activate say 7 or 8 in the morning, plug this led system in then short the button out that you have to push to start it?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

rhysishere said:


> you could use a timer you plug into a socket, set it to activate say 7 or 8 in the morning, plug this led system in then short the button out that you have to push to start it?


All this talk about plugging timers in etc. It wont work.

This is not a simple system with a button for ON and OFF, the button makes the lights switch between RED, BLUE and WHITE lighting. 

Assuming you did what you wrote above, heres what would happen, the timer would activate, and the led system would power up, however because you have shorted the button out you would get a disco of RED and WHITE lights. 

This particular model may not have timers but the next one will.


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

its a bit useless then really unless your in the house all the time and remember to put the button on every morning. plus there seems a high demand for uv for lizards. cracking idea though i will keep my eye out for a timer model as i have snakes which do not need uv :thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought about getting one until I read it had no timer. I certainly can't rely on being around at the same time every day to turn it on and off. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

rhysishere said:


> its a bit useless then really unless your in the house all the time and remember to put the button on every morning. plus there seems a high demand for uv for lizards. cracking idea though i will keep my eye out for a timer model as i have snakes which do not need uv :thumb:


This is to use in conjunction with the uv when using for lizards. So the uv dosent just flick on it will seem more natural for the reps, a good Idea I guess 

I wouldn't pay that sort of money for some LEDs no matter how fancy, however I have no doubt they will be a good product coming from istat


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> This is to use in conjunction with the uv when using for lizards. So the uv dosent just flick on it will seem more natural for the reps, a good Idea I guess
> 
> I wouldn't pay that sort of money for some LEDs no matter how fancy, however I have no doubt they will be a good product coming from istat


it was said earlier that the uv was only in full use for four hours, is that enough for a lizard a day? im not bothered about the uv just noticing what others have said


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

rhysishere said:


> it was said earlier that the uv was only in full use for four hours, is that enough for a lizard a day? im not bothered about the uv just noticing what others have said


LEDs are unable to give off any sort of uv, at all, and 4 hours Is most certainly not enough for lizards 

Other do not understand the concept of the system in that case. What this system is designed for is to be like a light cycle throughout the day, you would still use a uv for a lizard, this would just give a colour change in the viv.

Here a quote from the manufacture himself, hope this clears matters up




iSTAT said:


> This system isnt designed to work with other light sources,
> 
> Its more of a decorative lighting system


You would use your uv as normal and have this led system as well


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok.. I finally get it "decorative light system" which changes colour throughout the day

Def. not for me... I rather spend my money on some more T5s


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> LEDs are unable to give off any sort of uv, at all, and 4 hours Is most certainly not enough for lizards
> 
> Other do not understand the concept of the system in that case. What this system is designed for is to be like a light cycle throughout the day, you would still use a uv for a lizard, this would just give a colour change in the viv.
> 
> ...



but once the normal UV kicks in surely it would be so bright that the 'decorative light' would be unseen??


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

But if you can't see it, what's the point? 
You could just buy a low wattage lamp that you have on a timer that comes on before your main UV light.... And stays on for some time after it the main light has shut off.
A couple of quid for light fitting and light bulb and then just add a timer and off you go


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok guys, the timer issue has been resolved, it requires the use of an external timer but i have added 4 options into the software.

Option 1: Red, Blue and White light available at press of a button.
Option 2: Red Light (Daymode) 
Option 3: Blue Light (Nightmode)
Option 4: Red and Blue Light (Day and Night mode)

Options 2,3 and 4 require an external multi program timer. Not supplied.


----------

